# 7/16" guide bush for the Freud/Casals FT2000VCE???



## Alf Beharie (Apr 12, 2015)

I've just managed to get my hands on a lovely Leigh D4R Dovetail Jig but it requires that you use an 11.1mm (7/16") guide bush on your router with it...Problem is I have a Freud/Casals FT2000VCE which takes guide bushings with a flange diameter of 68mm. The only guide bush I currently have is the standard 30mm one that came with the router and I am having real problems locating a 7/16" one...A bit of googling and I eventually found a forum where someone mentioned that Makita 36xx router series guide bushes fit the FT2000VCE perfectly, but I haven't been able to locate a 7/16" one of them either! Can anyone suggest a solution that doesn't involve having to buy one of those awful Trend Unibases?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Not sure what size bushing the Freud takes. I'm talking about the size of the thread on the router, not the bushing. If your router thread is in mm, you may have some problems finding a bushing set that goes from mm to imperial. You might contact Lee Valley tools and see what they have. Leigh may make this jig in metric. I've come to wish that we'd all converted to metric, then everything would fit everything else.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Or maybe metric would be better converted to imperial.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Was having one of those "huh?? thought I responded to this" moment when I realized you'd also asked the question on another site. Like I said there, Freud bushings are terrible - make your own sub base to take PC bushings. Assuming you can get them in the UK. There are a couple of really good threads here on making sub bases for PC bushings.


----------



## Alf Beharie (Apr 12, 2015)

PhilBa said:


> Was having one of those "huh?? thought I responded to this" moment when I realized you'd also asked the question on another site. Like I said there, Freud bushings are terrible - make your own sub base to take PC bushings. Assuming you can get them in the UK. There are a couple of really good threads here on making sub bases for PC bushings.



I wish I had more patience as I would have made my own router base plate too (I have lots of 5mm Perspex sitting out in my front garden) but I rushed out after work and bought a Trend Unibase (Just over £15, including 20% VAT) and the two Trend guide bushes I needed -7/16" and 5/8"- for just under £9 each, inc. VAT)...I am hating the Unibase already as believe it or not, even with all those umpteen different holes drilled in it, only TWO of them line up with a pair in the base of the FT2000VCE!..The two normally used to secure the Freud guide bushes!! 

Not only that but the Unibase only comes with "old fashioned" slot head screws...Not Pozidrive crossheads, so they are harder to torque up and you do need to torque them up very tight as there are only two of them holding the Unibase onto the router! 

This is why I wanted to avoid the Unibase route in the first place...I'm seriously considering taking the Unibase back now

...If I do, I'll keep the Trend guide bushes and make some sort of adapter plate up.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Making the base isn't hard at all. I've made at least 7 in the last few years. Good luck what ever way you go!


----------



## Alf Beharie (Apr 12, 2015)

Well I decided to take the Unibase and the two Trend Guide bushes back...I got my money back then once at home I ordered a Leigh 703 adapter for my Freud...This allows me to use my Leigh 711 7/16" guide bush, that came with the jig. Then I ordered the pro upgrade kit plus a brand new set of pro fingers with pre-drilled holes to take a Nylon stop-rod...This allows one to cut half-blind dovetails in a single pass!...In with the pro upgrade kit you get a Leigh P&C type 7/16" screw on guide bush and a wrench to micro adjust its depth setting...I also ordered the Leigh 716TP 5/8" screw on guide bush. Now I am waiting for a Freud FT2000-Trend guide bush adapter I bought on ebay for about £14, so I can also use my Trend M&T jig and the Trend Lock jig I just bought on ebay.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL this is why I stay away from proprietary brands as much as possible. But Leigh is unquestionably an outstanding brand and quality of tools. you can't go wrong and will be happy using them. You just have to stick with the brand once committed and not even think of buying other brands of accessories. in the old days Porter Cable was that way.

Herb


----------

